# DCU promotion, Exxon sold gas at $0.99



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

*99 cents? That's a gas*

*By Scott J. Croteau TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*









_Vehicles waited in line yesterday for gasoline at 99 cents a _
_gallon as part of a promotion by Digital Federal Credit Union at _
_the Pleasant Street Exxon station. The event was held from _
_7 a.m. to 1 p.m. and about 10,000 gallons were sold for the _
_discount rate._

*WORCESTER- *Motorists waited for an hour or more to get their turn. The commotion was such that police officers were on hand to control the crowd. And it had nothing to do with Primary Election Day balloting.

The line was to get into a local gas station to pay 99 cents for a gallon of regular.

As a way of saying thanks to residents for welcoming their two new branches, Digital Federal Credit Union sponsored a cheap gas promotion at Pleasant Street Exxon at Park Avenue and Pleasant Street, from 7 a.m. to 1 p.m. yesterday. 


Cars, trucks and, in one case, a person who ran out of gas, lined up to take advantage of a gas price not seen in a long time. No one seemed to object to the wait.

Mike Sanchez rolled into the gas station after 11 a.m. in his GMC Suburban. Lately, it's been costing him about $140 each time to fill the 48 gallon tank. Yesterday, Mr. Sanchez spent about $50.

"I was at my friend's shop and his wife called and said they're selling gas for 99 cents. He told me and I just flew up here and got in line," he said. "It was worth it. A two-hour wait would be worth it."

The computer at the gas station didn't know what was going on, according to Hassan M. Yatim, owner of the station. He said he tried several times to reset the 99 cent price and it wouldn't take.

"It got shocked I guess," he said inside the gas station's store. "You'll never see 99 cents again."

A steady stream of cars flowed through the lot. Mr. Yatim said the traffic builds up at his station on Mondays and Thursdays when gas prices are cut 6 cents a gallon, but yesterday's crowd easily surpassed any previous volume.

In the six-hour time frame, roughly 10,000 gallons of gas were sold, more than double what the station does on a daily basis, Mr. Yatim said.

Tim Garner, vice president of marketing and strategic planning for DCU, said customers paid the 99 cents at the pump yesterday and DCU would make up the difference. The normal price was $2.49 a gallon.

"Since we've opened the branches they've been very well received and we wanted to thank the people of Worcester by doing something special for them," Mr. Garner said. "Also when people are waiting in line it gives us a chance to tell them about ourselves."

Drivers saw the chance to save some cash and get some gas. Cars backed up along Pleasant Street, from Park Avenue all the way down to the Newton Square rotary. Police were there keeping traffic moving and drivers from cutting into the line.

DCU employees donning green T-shirts with the credit union's name met with people waiting in line, washed windshields at the station and handed out goodies. Dogs waiting in cars received biscuits, while drivers and kids received Frisbees, lollipops and maps showing branch locations.

A big sign at the gas station advertised the price and time of the reduced price.

"We were in a meeting with managers and were figuring out what we could do to try to promote the new Worcester branches," Mr. Garner said. "Somebody said gas prices are very high, why don't we do something about gas?"

And that's just what the credit union decided to do, he added.

Some DCU customers living near the credit union received an e-mail notice about the event, but no other advertisements went out.

One driver who went to the gas station around 6:30 a.m. saw the DCU officials and the sign. He left and came back when the sale price hit the pumps.

"One guy brought in a second car and said I have two more I'm going to bring in," Mr. Garner said.

Gas cards were handed out to some people who couldn't get to the pumps before 1 p.m.

Robt Maser of Leicester was taking his wife to work when he saw the 99 cent sign in the rearview mirror of his Jeep Grand Cherokee. He turned around and waited in line for about an hour and 12 minutes.

He shook the back of the SUV and looked into the tank to see if he could continue to squeeze more gas inside. Finally at $18.77 for 18.79 gallons, Mr. Maser stopped pumping.

"The last time I filled it up I think I paid $55," he said.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

could've posted this yesterday.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

I hate it when the media exposes these deals after it has gone by....


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm not going to sit in the line at a gas station for an hour or two to save $20.

Unfortunately, there's plenty of morons that will.


----------



## MM1799 (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey at least they only sat in line for $20, some people jump of bridges (see other thread)!


----------

